

That Tap Water Is Legal but May Be Unhealthy  - rms
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/17/us/17water.html?em

======
warfangle
Yet it's still more regulated than bottled water:

[http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2009/07/09/09greenwire-fewer-
re...](http://www.nytimes.com/gwire/2009/07/09/09greenwire-fewer-regulations-
for-bottled-water-than-tap-g-33331.html)

------
ramanujan
Best way to see an article without registration is to Google the title and
then click through.

------
jusob
This was also on NPR a while ago:
[http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?story...](http://www.npr.org/templates/transcript/transcript.php?storyId=113927993)

------
dmd
If it's legal, it must be healthy. If it's illegal, it must be bad for you.

So... why not legalize all currently illegal drugs, so they'll be healthy?

------
ramchip
Must register to see the article - bugmenot has this login:
Username:happytooblige Password:happytooblige

~~~
rms
That should go away if you clear your cookies. Or you can Google for the story
and click through from there.
[http://www.google.com/search?&q=That+Tap+Water+Is+Legal+...](http://www.google.com/search?&q=That+Tap+Water+Is+Legal+but+May+Be+Unhealthy)

------
sleepingbot
Climate change deniers, tap water warners... Dangerous groups in the Internet
these days.

